

Show HN: Manage, annotate, and share research papers - shazino
http://www.papershipapp.com

======
fluidcruft
Do annotations sync with mendeley?

Any plans to support zotero sync as an alternative? If you were unaware,
there's an active mendeley boycott/emigration after they sold out to the
beast.

~~~
shazino
TL;DR: Yes, and yes.

Annotations from PaperShip are saved directly to the PDF file, so they are
synced accross devices, and readable everywhere. Please note that the official
Desktop app from Mendeley uses a different kind of annotations (closed to
third-party developers). We hope a future release from Mendeley can improve
that.

Regarding Zotero, we just started working on it! There’s still a lot of work,
but it’s definitely on our roadmap.

Thanks for the interest!

~~~
hxrts
If this supported zotero I would use it all the time. Looking forward to the
update.

------
joshka
Looks great! Many of the uni students that I know have Android devices though.
Any plans to make this cross plat?

~~~
shazino
Thanks!

It’s just a first release. No plans for an Android version yet, but we’ll see
how things work out.

------
gcb0
just looking at the site, and not having an idevice, all i could think was
that this is "pdf in the cloud" i.e. a way to get data in a way that is hard
to work with other tools.

also, have no idea what's mendeley.

